# CCR 2000 carb leak



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Fuel is leaking out of the bore of the carb on my CCR 2000. I'm guessing the needle is not seating correctly? I've already torn the carb apart and cleaned everything out, but it's leaking.
Any ideas?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Does the needle have a rubber tip or does it have a rubber seat. 
I rebuilt a 2 stroke suzuki (mikuni) carb on a toro mower a few months ago, and I think they use the same engine but I don't remember which part was rubber. 
I've had some luck using a q-tip with cleaner to clean/buff the seat. some light to moderate pressure and spin the q-tip in the seat. Rinse/repeat. 
Look at the needle with a magnifying glass and gently clean/polish the tip where it meats the seat. 
I will often put on a length of fuel line and blow while holding the carb upside down to check for leaks before i install it all back in the machine


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

New carb for that machine will run you around $90. Pretty sure they make a carb rebuild kit for around $15. If it were me, I'd probably rebuild using the kit (needle, float, rubber seat, o-rings, and gaskets) and see if that fixes the fuel leak. Here's a nice video showing a complete carb tear down and rebuild for a Toro 3000 with Suzuki engine.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks! I'll see if that helps.


----------

